

Ask HN: Is the webdevelopment agency anything like the ad agency in Mad Men? - davidchua

I've been catching up on AMC's Mad Men, and its the first time I actually had a look into the organizational structure of an ad agency.<p>I've never worked for a web development shop. Is the structure anything like that? What's different and what's similar?
======
keyle
No they don't, although they're getting closer I found. Project manager are
just becoming Producers, and Directors are becoming general managers.
Designers are being called Creative developers and are required to code. There
is a blurrier line between departments. That's what I can tell from 10 years
experience and 2 within an advertising agency as digital lead.

